# Recess - a piece for wind quintet



## freixas (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi,

I have a piece I wrote recently that is quite fun. _Recess_ is a work for kids of all ages and portrays (loosely) the events that take place during one school recess period.

I have received a lot of positive feedback from adults, but I wonder if any of you have a child around 8 to 12, say, who you could corral into reviewing the piece (for a child, a review is mostly whether the liked it or were bored)?

To make it more interesting, the music has some abstract references to typical recess events. For example, it begins with the recess bell (which doesn't sound a lot like a recess bell because...well, I'm not sure you can create that sound with a wind quintet). You may be able to hear kids rushing outside to play, kids taunting each other, a confrontation with a bully (broken up by a teacher's whistle), a jump rope counting song, and a return of the bully (saved this time by the ending recess bell).

In addition to listening for these, kids should also be encouraged to picture their own recess events.

Anyway, I welcome feedback from anyone, but I would love to hear from kids.


__
https://soundcloud.com/freixas%2Frecess


----------



## Truckload (Feb 15, 2012)

Extremely clever piece. Well constructed. Interesting harmonic language, sort of eclectic, which I enjoyed immensely. Will kids be able to follow the story? I think probably not, but it is an awesome piece regardless.


----------



## freixas (Jan 4, 2016)

Truckload said:


> Extremely clever piece. Well constructed. Interesting harmonic language, sort of eclectic, which I enjoyed immensely.


Thank you!



Truckload said:


> Will kids be able to follow the story? I think probably not, but it is an awesome piece regardless.


Aah...but here's where I'd like to use the scientific method. There's a bit of Peter and the Wolf in this, but without the narrator and the rigid link of one instrument = one character, you may be right and it may be a bit much for kids. But I'd be happy if they were just challenged to listen and use their imagination-they might not get anything I put in, but might figure out some clever stories of their own.


----------



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

a very fine piece.


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

I loved it! It really sounded like children playing!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

freixas said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a piece I wrote recently that is quite fun. _Recess_ is a work for kids of all ages and portrays (loosely) the events that take place during one school recess period.
> 
> ...


I do hope we see / hear some more from you .


----------



## freixas (Jan 4, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I do hope we see / hear some more from you .


It was interesting to find two comments today on this old thread. When I put up a new piece on SoundCloud, I have various places on which I post an announcement. The Talk Classical forum is not one of these. I really like _Recess _and it does seem to delight those who hear it. However, this thread only garnered three comments when it was first posted, so it has not seemed worth the time to add it to my posting list.

Right now, the best way to keep abreast of my compositions is to become a SoundCloud member and "follow" me.

On SoundCloud, after _Recess_, you will find _Wind Quintet Number 3_, an abstract piece, but with music just as delightful as _Recess_. Then there is _Rhapsody Number 1_, a very passionate piece and one of my favorites--the first in which I write for the piano. This is followed by _The Soft Sun_, just recently released. It's a sweet and simple tune that seems to charm those who hear it.

I have about an additional 25 minutes of music that has not been released yet. One will receive its world premiere in October. I'll release it after the premiere. The other is a wind quintet with five movements. I'm working with some musicians on this piece; once we've gone through it, I will release it on SoundCloud.

And, of course, there is all the music before _Recess_. For some people, my first piece, _Fantasy in G Minor_, is their favorite. _A Walk in the Park_ is my other symphonic work and it doesn't get much attention. I think it's because of its length. Listen to it--you'll find it worth the time. _String Quartet Number 1_ is a meditative piece. _A Dance for Two_ is another lyrical piece--one of my musicians said she had it running through her head one morning (and she didn't seem unhappy).

So check out

__
https://soundcloud.com/
.


----------

